# Suche Rezept für Rotfedern



## lagerfehltrolle (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo Boardies,

wer von Euch hat ein gutes Rezept für Rotfedern? Ich weiß daß man durch marinieren oder einlegen die Gräten weich bekommt und der Fisch dadurch essbar wird. Allerdings finde ich andererseits daß die Rotfeder einen hervorragenden Eigengeschmack hat, welcher dadurch nicht mehr zur Geltung kommt #d 

Bin für alle Anregungen dankbar!


----------



## Tom4fish (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Rotfedern*

hallo,

kleinere rotfedern bzw. allg. weißfische schmecken als backfisch fritiert klasse - kann man grad am kopf halten und mit samt gräten wegputzen -lecker!!! :q 
der eigengeschmack wird durchs fritieren allerdings auch etwas mitgenommen..

gruß, Tom4fish

--------------------------------------

 :q  :q noch 6 tage bis LANGELAND :q  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Rotfedern*

Oder wie Bratheringe sauer einlegen.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Rotfedern*

#h Danke für Eure Tipps, werde beides mal ausprobieren!

Petri Heil.....Martin


----------



## Brummel (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Rotfedern*

Hallo lagerfehltrolle,

schau Dir doch mal das hier  an, das ist seit einiger Zeit meine "Bibel  " bei allen Arten von Fischzubereitungen.  #6 
Hier  ist noch ein Link von der Seite eines AB-Members, auch eine Unmenge von Rezepten. Da ist garantiert für jeden das Richtige dabei. 

Gruß  Brummel  #h


----------



## ThomasRö (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Rotfedern*

1. Rotfeder filetieren
2. Würzen mit Salz und Pfeffer
3. In die Pfanne damit!

Schmeckt auch gut mit Brassen und Rotaugen. Dazu schmeckt Blattsalat


----------



## leguan8 (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Rotfedern*

also ich schneide grobe filets mit gräten und enthäute sie dann ums ie dann zweimal durch den fleischwolf zu geben und daraus mache ich dann herrliche frikadellen mit zwiebeln und so.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Rotfedern*

Hey....das ist ja viel mehr, als ich momentan ausprobieren kann! Dazu muß ich erst noch ein paar  :a  fangen #: 

Thanx @ all

Gruß Martin


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Rotfedern*

Ich kann da Tom4fish nur zustimmen, wir sagen zu dem "Backfisch" hier Schlitzfisch... schmeckt wirklich erstklassig, und man kann die Gräten mitessen... 
solltest unbedingt mal ausprobieren...


----------



## petipet (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Rotfedern*

@gebackener Weißfisch #6 

ja, ihr habt alle Recht. Wenn das Bratfett heiß genug ist, um sofort, augenblicklich, einen homogenen Mantel um die Panade zu schliessen - ja, dann gelingt es. Vollkommen egal, meiner Meinung nach, ob Rotfeder oder Ruhrforelle (Döbel, Aitel.. soll ein kleiner Scherz von mir sein) das Fleisch ist sehr schmackhaft. Ich werde wohl mit dem Geheimniss sterben müssen, warum alle salmonidenartigen Fische mit carotingefärbten Frolic/Brekkie-gefüttertem- Fleisch, als Lachsforelle verscheuert werden... Powered E maging. 

Gruß...Peter #h


----------



## chippog (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Rotfedern*

rotfedern ausnehmen, säubern und mit salz und butter in alufolie bei cirka 170°C in den backofen. dauer je nach grösse, mit gabel auf garung testen. da hast du dann wirklich den eigengeschmack. butterkartoffeln und salat zum beispiel dazu. chipp


----------



## Sven82 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Rotfedern*

Hey Chipp,
hab das Backofenrezept mal getestet, echt lecker!
Musste lediglich ein paar mal nachsehen bis ich wusste wann der Garpunkt wirklich ereicht ist ;-)

Greetz

Sven


----------



## HD4ever (4. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Rotfedern*

aus Weißfischen mach ich immer Frikadellen .... :m


----------



## raffaelo35 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Rotfedern*

Fische säubern - kopf wegschneiden - dann in essig und zucker salz über nacht einlegen - nächsten tag abwaschen - in mehl wälzen - zwiebelring drauf und ab in den backofen. Schmecken so sehr gut. Sollten aber schon so 20 stück sein so um die 10 - 15 cm.


raffaelo


----------



## LAC (4. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Rotfedern*

Hallo,

wir haben gerade welche gebraten, die sehr lecker waren, wobei mir einer einen tipp gegeben hat.

Rezept.
Säubern, dann den fisch von beiden seiten mehrmals quer einschneiden - in etwa 1 cm streifen, damit die kleinen gräten zerschnitten werden. Dann salzen und pfeffern und in mehl wälzen.
Dann in einer heißen pfanne schön knusperig braten - schmeckt gut, man hat keine kleinen gräten mehr. Der eigengeschmack bleibt.
Es ist ein einfaches rezept, jedoch kannte ich nicht das einschneiden - es hat wunder erzielt.

gruss


----------



## Dart (6. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Rotfedern*

Moin LAC
Das Einschneiden ist hier in Asien normale Vorgehensweise, allerdings brät man hier auch mit viel höheren Temperaturen, durch den allgemeinen Gebrauch von Gaskochern. Die Gräten werden dann wirklich fein weggebruzzelt.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## LAC (9. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Rotfedern*



Dart schrieb:


> Moin LAC
> Das Einschneiden ist hier in Asien normale Vorgehensweise, allerdings brät man hier auch mit viel höheren Temperaturen, durch den allgemeinen Gebrauch von Gaskochern. Die Gräten werden dann wirklich fein weggebruzzelt.
> Gruss Reiner#h


 
Hallo Rainer,
die rotaugen oder -federn haben ja einen guten geschmack, jedoch war ich nie wild auf diese fischarten und wenn ich mal eine am haken hatte, habe ich sie ganz normal gebraten, da ich mit gräten keine probleme habe . ich kann sie im munde ablutschen. Jedoch haben da einige ja probleme mit - dieses einschneiden, wirkt jedoch wie ein wunder.
Wenn die tochter ein forelle zerflückt, dann fummelt sie so lange daran rum, bis ein großer müllhaufen auf dem teller liegt. 
Rainer, ich glaube ich fliege mal zu euch - werde mal die flüge abschecken - und wie ich es hier zeitlich einplanen kann. Habe noch einige fragen, die wir über pn dann klären können.
Gruß Otto


----------

